# Suggestions for rough paws/paw balms?



## Alexander (Jul 23, 2012)

I know dogs paws are supposed to be somewhat rough because they walk around barefoot and they need to be that way, but our 9 month old tends to stand on us a lot and his paws scratch the crap out of us. Anyone recommend a safe balm/lotion I could use?


----------



## lundynm (Sep 20, 2012)

We have the same problem with our V and bag balm works great.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

If they are not damaged or cracking which can cause issues, then my suggestion is to suck it up princess and leave pups paws as they are. As you mentioned, they are like that for a reason. it would be terrible for you to start treating them with something which may soften them to the point of them being damaged while out and about.


----------

